# central fl riders



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

wheres everyone ridin this weeeknd ? looking for more ppl to ride with , since i couldnt make it to ryc unforunatly :rippedhand:


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Disney....lol.....no plans this week, next weekend in grant, valkaria . Private and gates....nice ride. Artisan well lots of pigs,snakes and few deer. No one can hunt there. Unless you can with a knife...


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

ahhh dangggit


----------

